# Phrag. anchicayense new Colombian species



## eteson (Oct 4, 2016)

Dear friends,

A "new" species from Colombia. It has been traded and smuggled during the last few years as Phrag. hirtzii but it is a nice member of the Himantopetalum Subgenus. The description has been published in the AOR October-November number:

*Phragmipedium Anchicayense; Braem, Tesón & Faust, a new slipper orchid from Colombia; AOR, Oct-Nov, 2016.*

Two of the three authors are active members of this forum!

Can you imagine what would be the result when crossed with boissierianum?
and when crossed with pearcei?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2016)

Another green and brown Phrag! 
Congrats on new description/publication guys!


----------



## eteson (Oct 4, 2016)

Eric, I am sure you will enyoy the cross of this with besseae.


----------



## trdyl (Oct 4, 2016)

Is this little petal twist the norm with this species?


----------



## eteson (Oct 4, 2016)

Ted the key is the lack of auricula (Pouch side "Horns"). Sometimes the petal twisting is cultual, but I would say yes, it is also a norm with this species


----------



## abax (Oct 5, 2016)

I think it's quite exciting as it is. Why cross it with anything? It's a species.


----------



## JAB (Oct 5, 2016)

What Abax said! 
Woohoo... a new Phrag!


----------



## eteson (Oct 5, 2016)

Actually it is not a new Phrag... it has been out there, in the market for a while but not correctly labelled.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36816

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30437&page=2


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2016)

eteson said:


> Eric, I am sure you will enyoy the cross of this with besseae.



Phrag besseae's like chocolate. Everything is improved by it!


----------



## eteson (Oct 5, 2016)

Some people is confused asking how to know if their plants are hirtzii or anchicayense:
hirtzii is the one in the left and anchicayense is in the right. Please note the lack of auricula (lateral "horns") in anchicayense. Pictures of hirtzii from JP Faust


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 6, 2016)

Really cool stuff, thanks for the cool info.


----------



## trdyl (Oct 6, 2016)

Great to see the difference.


----------



## OR.O (Oct 7, 2016)

I bought a Phragmidium labelled as Hirtzii, it has never bloomed, can't wait to know if it is a true Hirtzii or Anchicayense. This plant comes from a seller based in Colombia, it would not be the first time I buy from them plants labeled wrong.. 

Eliseo, are the leaves the same between the two species ?


----------



## eteson (Oct 7, 2016)

The leaves in anchicayense are somehow shorter but it is very hard to distingush it from hirtzii looking only to the vegetative parts. 
Put your plant under Very High light levels (full sun condtions) gradually and it will start to spike in a couple of months.


----------



## troy (Oct 7, 2016)

Excellent finding, it's gonna be an asset to breeding, love the dark pouch


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks for the comparison photos, Eliseo. I am happy to confirm that mine is hirtzii. Now I have to find an anchicayense.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 26, 2016)

eteson said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> A "new" species from Colombia. It has been traded and smuggled during the last few years as Phrag. hirtzii but it is a nice member of the Himantopetalum Subgenus. The description has been published in the AOR October-November number:
> 
> ...



Yes! I can imagine what to do with that species, lots of possibilities! 
I like the form, the colouration and paterns... Can't wait to find one if there are some around...


----------



## eteson (Jan 19, 2017)

Now you can read the full description here:

https://www.researchgate.net/public...icayense_-_A_new_Slipper_Orchid_from_Colombia


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 19, 2017)

Good stuff! So, getting back to Rick's plant, it could be a true hirtizii because of the pouch horns and all the wavy petal edges?


----------



## eteson (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks a lot! Yes. The the Rick´s plant is hirtzii. By the time of the discussion about Rick´s plant is when started to think about my plants being something new. 
I keep thinking that there is boissierianum "blood" in the true hirtzii... but it is pure speculation. The anchicayense x boissierianum is already in our lab, so we only need to wait few years to have some answers.


----------

